# Wood lathes



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone ever use wood lathes from harbor freight.? If so any plus or minus opinions will be appreciated .. Thinking of the bench top model for$ 194 plus a 20 percent discount.. Maybe just to try and learn on....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Had one for years, 37" between centers, and, of course considerably less $ for it. Absolutely n problems whatsever with it. Got the cheap set of lathe tools, intending to learn sharpening with them, then get a better (more $) set when they wore out. Sharpened them on my bench top belt sander (I believe I got that idea from Maloof), and it worked great. Never did wear those tools out by the way.

However, after playing with it for awhile, used it to make a dozen or so carving mallets. And discovered that I didn't want to use it for anything else, and no more mallets. It sat for years, then I got rid of it a few months ago. If I ever decide I want another wood lathe I will make one.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Good deal, except find the 25% coupon.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Warren it is going to depend on what you want to do with it. If you are just going to do handles, spindles and pens it probably would be fine. 1/2 hp motor is pretty anemic for anything else.


----------



## DAUTTERGUY (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, go over to IAP, IAP Home. Bunches of comments. Look in the Lib. portion,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A lathe is one of the simplest of all machine tools. The biggest issue Warren will be the bearings and the motor, all of which are easily replaced. More expensive lathes are mostly heavier and easier to change speeds on. If you want to see wood turning at its most primitive level have a look at this video. Moroccan Bow Lathe - YouTube


----------



## ETinker (Jun 29, 2010)

*First Lathe suggestions*

Hi Warren, I majored in Industrial Arts Education, took woodturning classes using really outstanding old turn of the century Oliver machines. After school, the first machine tool I bought was the first used lathe that came up -- an old 1938-9 Sears Dunlap lathe (thinking I soon would trade up for a better one). Having started with the old Dunlap and not finding $, nor time to look for a more substantial lathe, I wasted many hours trying to improve & upgrade the Dunlap. Eventially I stumbled upon ebay sellers parting out those fine old school lathes of the '50's, and built up a nice Delta 1460 for my son & his kids. Now I'm buying parts to assemble a like one for myself, all the while still struggling to make the old Dunlap something better than it was ever intended to be. My advise is to get the best (HEAVY) CAST IRON BED, HEAVY DUTY BALL BEARING HEADSTOCK (W/ EASILY REPLACEABLE BEARINGS), 1-1/4" TPI OR 1"-8 TPI (MINIMUM) #2 MORSE TAPER SPINDLE. Don't be overly concerned about swing over the bed - 12" will work OK, since you can turn large bowls outboard with either a free standing or attached accessory tool rest. Untill you get up into the $3,000 - $5,000 range I believe the solid old USA made machines that can be fitted with new bearings and variable speed control (via converted DC treadmill motors) are much better than most of the cheap imports of today. Still, the main thing is begin - get something, be safe, start turning, & have fun. ENJOY!


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I purchased one about a year ago. I bought it to supplement my full length Craftsman lathe which I had trouble setting up to turn pens. When I purchased it and got it home and out of the box, I found the switch and cover broken and unusable. HF was less than sympathetic about it and rather than carry that heavy thing back to the store, I decided to fix it my self. With the discounts I paid about $150 and it cost about $10 to fix it. I found a compatible switch at Grizzly.com 
It has been running very well and I am happy with using it. One con I have learned is that the tail stock is not aligned with the headstock. There is a lot of play in the alignment also. If I am not careful I can ruin a project by drilling off-center and even break a drill bit. I also don't like changing the belt to change speeds. I finally left the two access doors off for easier access. Also, at the time the ad stated that the Morse tapers were #1. After I got it home I found that they are a #2. I was looking for #1 so I would be able to use the accessories I had already purchased for the Craftsman. I emailed them and hopefully they have corrected that error.
All in all, I got what I could afford and it has been working pretty well for me and I am happy with the results I have gotten.
Hope this helps you.


----------

